# 8 Frame deeps for brood boxes



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm going to all 8 frame deeps/mediums and they will survive the winter with no more losses than my 10 frame hives...


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

What does your instructor base his opionion on? (I hope he is wrong because I have a couple of 8 frame hives that I am in the process of wintering now.)

BTW, welcome to beekeeping and to the forum!


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am of the opinion that 8 frame hives leave less frames of honey behind as the cluster ascends in the hive. There is no reason why an 8 frame deep couldn't winter just fine. You just need to plan accordingly. If it takes two 10 frame deeps to winter in Maine then maybe you should winter with three deeps or maybe two deeps and a medium. It's all a matter of how much honey you need to get them through the winter and how many boxes you need to get there.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Does anyone in Maine do nucs? It seems to me if a nuc can make it through the winter, then two 8-frame deeps could, too. :scratch:


----------



## beebze (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm a commercial beekeeper and this year I over wintered 1800 - 8 frame double deep hives. So I think your instructor needs to go back to school. Over wintering 8 or 10 frame hives, you have to take cautions if you live in a state that gets really cold. But I don't see why 8 frame hives for you wouldn't work. 10 frames are the most popular so he mite not have much experience with 8 framers.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I've got a number of _*four*_ frame colonies overwintering here in upstate New York... and doing it well.

They're set up two to a box, with a divider in the middle...that is, there are 8 frames in each box.

I looked it up, and on average, we're only 6F cooler here than in corinna on average.

I think that your instructor is well meaning, but ill informed.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

If the bees need more honey than 16 deep frames, leave them an extra 8 fame medium. 

We have overwintered bees with double deep eight frames, an eight frame deep and eight frame medium and even a single eight frame deep. We live in a zone six and have cold wet winters. 

Shane


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here in the southern zone 3 I will be wintering in three 8 frame deeps.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Bush_84 said:


> Here in the southern zone 3 I will be wintering in three 8 frame deeps.


Here in our zone 6, maybe 6a, two eight frame deeps is fine.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The total amount of honey a colony needs is related as much to the size of the cluster as to the climate. I run all eight frame mediums and the size of my overwintering colonies varies from one to six generally. But four would be most common. You can always leave more boxes or less. The eight frame hive tends to leave less honey behind as the cluster fits the box better. So I doubt you can see any difference except for less honey left behind.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, I thought 8 frame deeps would work fine but being new I just needed some reassurance about the fact that I wanted to use 8 frame deeps. Thanks again.


----------



## Ann joska (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you for posting. How did your hive do? Be heard these last couple years have been tough. I am a beginner. I've been to classes and two seminars here in Nashville. And I've read every book in the library on beekeeping. I too chose the eight frame deeps and shallows. I might get some mediums for wintering my deeps. I understand needing reassurance. After I made my confident decision I confirmed my choice with a fantastic Kelly Bee rep. Got my hive a few weeks later (the other day) and was thrilled...the same day I bumped into this guy who shamed and reprimanded me to convert to his all medium hive choice...he scolded me to send back my hive ASAP and get his because its better. Really? I had read everything I could get my hands on, prayed, and I got the hive that best suits me personally. This beekeeping experience is teaching me much more than I thought it would. Thanks again for sharing and I wish you luck.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I've only had bees two years now. I'm using all medium ten frames. My local swarm bees did fine last winter in just one. They have two this year. I still have mixed feelings about the size. I don't like unstacking a lot of boxes and I think one deep ten frame would be fine for those bees. On the other hand, it's very handy to have frames all the same size, and my back can't Handle ten frame deeps of honey and mediums are heavy enough so 8 frame mediums might be best. If I was planning to only have one or two hives, I think I'd try long langs. Guess everything is a trade off.


----------



## sterling (Nov 14, 2013)

Ann joska said:


> Thank you for posting. How did your hive do? Be heard these last couple years have been tough. I am a beginner. I've been to classes and two seminars here in Nashville. And I've read every book in the library on beekeeping. I too chose the eight frame deeps and shallows. I might get some mediums for wintering my deeps. I understand needing reassurance. After I made my confident decision I confirmed my choice with a fantastic Kelly Bee rep. Got my hive a few weeks later (the other day) and was thrilled...the same day I bumped into this guy who shamed and reprimanded me to convert to his all medium hive choice...he scolded me to send back my hive ASAP and get his because its better. Really? I had read everything I could get my hands on, prayed, and I got the hive that best suits me personally. This beekeeping experience is teaching me much more than I thought it would. Thanks again for sharing and I wish you luck.


Your choice of eight frame deeps is a good choice for the Nashville area. I live just a few miles east of Nashville and I have some colonies in eight frame deeps both in single eights and one double eight frame deep and they do fine. I use mediums above the deeps but shallows will work. The one suggestion I might have is to get two hives instead of just one.


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

You need to watch Michael Palmers presentation to last years National Honey Show. He overwinters Nucs.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 9, 2013)

Ann joska said:


> Thank you for posting. How did your hive do? Be heard these last couple years have been tough. I am a beginner. I've been to classes and two seminars here in Nashville. And I've read every book in the library on beekeeping. I too chose the eight frame deeps and shallows. I might get some mediums for wintering my deeps. I understand needing reassurance. After I made my confident decision I confirmed my choice with a fantastic Kelly Bee rep. Got my hive a few weeks later (the other day) and was thrilled...the same day I bumped into this guy who shamed and reprimanded me to convert to his all medium hive choice...he scolded me to send back my hive ASAP and get his because its better. Really? I had read everything I could get my hands on, prayed, and I got the hive that best suits me personally. This beekeeping experience is teaching me much more than I thought it would. Thanks again for sharing and I wish you luck.


Hi Anne, This winter I went into with Five hives. I haven't found any extra trouble with 8 Frame Deeps with Shallow honey Supers.
over 10 frame. 8 frame much easier to handle. At Honey time I started out last year with all Foundation. it took a while for the bees to build out the foundation. I ended up with just 48 pounds of honey but it was really good. I now have 40 frames of pulled comb to put on my girls yhis summer. I have no plans on switching to 10 Frames. Good luck to you


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use 10 frame stuff, but some great beekeepeers use and or used 8 frame. I don`t think the bees care!!!


----------

